# xproto merge - for portmaster users



## talsamon (Jul 31, 2018)

The UPDATING message is not very good. For `portmaster` users:
You should run
`pkg delete -f \*proto evieext`
before you start `portmaster` (to prevent many interrupts cause of "installs in the same place").

You can check the output of the above command with the lines in /usr/ports/MOVED.
And I think you should after the recompilation `pkg check -dn`.


----------



## morbit (Jul 31, 2018)

+1 and/or `pkg_libchk`


----------



## gedge (Aug 1, 2018)

I actually ran a variant of this:

```
pkg delete -f $(pkg version -vL = |awk '/orphaned/{print $1}')
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 1, 2018)

UPDATING message is changed.
It suggests:
`pkg version -l \? | cut -f 1 -w | grep -v compat | xargs pkg delete -fy`.


----------



## chrcol (Oct 25, 2018)

The problem I have with both these commands is it will also delete the packages/ports that depend on it, and then rerunning portmaster or portupgrade would only reinstall these packages if they happen to be a dependency of a port they updating.

Example below.


```
# pkg delete inputproto
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 4 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        inputproto-2.3.2
        libXi-1.7.9,1
        libXtst-1.2.3
        openjdk6-b39,1

Number of packages to be removed: 4

The operation will free 136 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```

For giggles adding -R gives the same output, is `pkg delete` by default supposed to be non recursive and not also delete dependencies?  I feel the default is including -R when it should not.  This is one of the things I am hating right now when the dev's keep making changes like this which are a pain to deal with.  Either make the tools automate the changes or dont make the changes.


```
# pkg delete -R inputproto
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 4 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        inputproto-2.3.2
        libXi-1.7.9,1
        libXtst-1.2.3
        openjdk6-b39,1

Number of packages to be removed: 4

The operation will free 136 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 25, 2018)

`pkg delete -f inputproto` only deletes this one package without dependencies.


----------

